# New to Fly Tying. . .



## skope44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Im looking to begin tying my own flys. Just ordered Lefty and Ed jaws book on saltwater patterns to read through before i begin to get familiar with the process. 

From what ive gathered so far, everyone seems to recommend spending the money on a good vise right from the start. What vises do you guys use or recommend?
Any other advice to a beginner??
thanks
skope


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

First off, welcome to the forum! 



> everyone seems to recommend spending the money on a good vise right from the start


Don't know that I agree with that statement. If you're fairly certain you're going enjoy tying, will stick with it and don't care about the cost, then buy the best. However, if you're like me, there are plenty of perfectly functional vises out there that won't break the bank. Mine cost me about $60 total and does everything I need.


----------



## skope44 (Mar 20, 2009)

thank you for the welcome. . been reading for a while. . figure its about time i start posting. .

what vise do you use?
Im pretty sure that i will enjoy tying and stick with it, as i usually do things to the max and beyond, much to the dismay of my gf.
Im thinking of just buying a vise around that price range now so i can start tying, as opposed to waiting till xmas to save up for a more expensive vise. Cost is an issue to an extent, as i dont have an unlimited budget.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1










That is the kit I have.  It's not top of the line but I can tie any pattern on it.  Welcome and good luck!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> First off, welcome to the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nd that! I am using a Renzetti 4000...that I got on Ebay for a ton less clams. The main difference between the $$ vice and the $ vice is the rotary feature. That gives you the ability to turn the fly while keeping the hook shank level. I love that feature for tying most patterns. I can see where I can work around not having it...but it works sooo good, lol.

I say, assign a $ value to what you are looking to spend. Then check Ebay. Also if you are close to Tampa, Bill Jackson's has a couple of high level used Renzetti's that still work great. Life time warrantee so ya can't go wrong.

Two other big feature differences between vices is how they hold the hook in the jaws. One is the twist feature, the other is the Cam lock. Cam lock wins hands down for securing the hook.

-Richard


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> what vise do you use?


I'll post the brand and a picture tonight, when I get home. I got it from Gander Mountain and it is a rotary vise (which is great, btw. Don't buy a fixed, you'll hate it). It is a cam lock, with two different sized jaws and it's got the bobbin arm, which is very nice too (get it if you can).


----------



## leoprdfrog (Sep 14, 2009)

I think vise depends on what you want to spend. I wouldn't recomend buying some several hundred dollar vise on something new. Personally I have a Griffin Spide Vise. I think I paid 60 for it a few years back. Its a great multi purpose vise. Here is a link to in on Cabela's I didn't buy mine there or even know if thats still a good price but was the first link that came up in google.

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0011287316244a.shtml


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, here's my vise. It's a silverado.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I also have the Griffin Spyder vise...and I like it. I would suggest picking up a base to go with it though. That way you have the clamp when you want to be portable, and the base when you need it stationary. 

Just my $.02


----------



## Shallowfly (Dec 16, 2006)

Renzetti Traveler Saltwater series [smiley=y-10.gif]

Made in Florida, awesome rotary vise and you can tie fly's for blue gill and cold water trout to Tarpon with ease (well after you learn how that is ) I have had mine for 3 years and wouldnt trade. 

You buy quality you will have for a life time so invest up front.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Renzetti Traveler Saltwater series [smiley=y-10.gif]
> 
> Made in Florida, awesome rotary vise and you can tie fly's for blue gill and cold water trout to Tarpon with ease (well after you learn how that is ) I have had mine for 3 years and wouldnt trade.
> 
> You buy quality you will have for a life time so invest up front.


100% agree. I have the same vise. Cam lock.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> > Renzetti Traveler Saltwater series [smiley=y-10.gif]
> >
> > Made in Florida, awesome rotary vise and you can tie fly's for blue gill and cold water trout to Tarpon with ease (well after you learn how that is ) I have had mine for 3 years and wouldnt trade.
> >
> ...


X3


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > > Renzetti Traveler Saltwater series [smiley=y-10.gif]
> > >
> > > Made in Florida, awesome rotary vise and you can tie fly's for blue gill and cold water trout to Tarpon with ease (well after you learn how that is ) I have had mine for 3 years and wouldnt trade.
> > >
> ...


I would say x4, cause that is what I was gunna buy. But for the same price got my 4000, lol. Super vise!


----------



## skope44 (Mar 20, 2009)

great. . thanks for all the advice guys. . much appreciated. . currently saving cash now. .


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

Phishead,
I have several vises that cost between $20-$400. No reason to start high. I would start with a middle of the road rotary vise and if you really get into tying then in a few years go BIG, if you see the need. Where do you live? there are serval fly fishing clubs around the state and most if not all offer free fly tying classes. Go to a class and try a few vises. If Hernando County is not too far we have a tying class on 16th at 5:30 if you are interested let me know and I'll fill you in on the details. Just my thoughts on the topic.


----------



## skope44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Im in palm beach county. . I am a member of west palm fishing club and i believe they have fly tying gatherings once a month. I will have to look into it. 
Thanks again guys for the advice. . 
looking forward to starting another addiction


----------

